# I love April Fool's Day



## Panda

The Internet's best holiday, when I engage in my annual tradition of constantly refreshing April Fool's Day on the Web. My favorites from this year so far:

Google Panda (how could I _not_ like this?)

Game of Thrones Clue

There are now more pictures of cats on the Internet than there are actual cats

Google Dial-Up - although some people here might not be old enough to get this one. I'll never forget the time I had to explain to an intern at work what a dial-up modem sounded like. He asked me, in all seriousness, if I remembered the ENIAC. I'm 31. 

The Screen Savour Taste your food porn. I wish this were real.

The Smart Sock uses GPS to find its missing match.

And of course the best one: Google Maps Pac Man

EDIT: Amazon Dash is apparently not an April Fool's Day joke. I think I may have accidentally signed up for it.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith

This morning I gave my kids a bag of Skittles for breakfast. Their unbridled enthusiasm quickly diminished once they realized it was full of broccoli. 

/steeplesfingers muuhuuahahaha!


----------



## Panda

You are a horrible person!

*takes notes for when the niece is old enough to know what broccoli is*

Edit: Wait, how many of you have that cat as your avatar? Is this an April Fool's Day thing or a conspiracy to make me say "D'AWWW!" no matter what thread I open?


----------



## T.Allen.Smith

I'm not sure I understand your question.


----------



## Garren Jacobsen

The one day a year where I become even more cynical and suspicious than I already am. Trust no one. They are all about to scheme something on this day of fools.


----------



## Devor

Brian Scott Allen said:


> They are all about to scheme something on this day of fools.



I think if anyone were up to something today I would know about it.

I'm not sure what there is to be skeptical of . . . . ?


----------



## Panda

You're pulling my leg, right?  The little black kitten! It's your avatar. It's Philip Overby's avatar. It's steerpike's avatar. I'm afraid to look at my cat because she may have turned into a kitten just to screw with my mind.


----------



## Garren Jacobsen

Devor said:


> I think if anyone were up to something today I would know about it.
> 
> I'm not sure what there is to be skeptical of . . . . ?



I don't trust you Devor. Not today. You won't trick me! 

Question Panda: are you using a phone or tablet to look at the site? Because I've found with my phone everyone has Devor's, Steerpikes, or some other Mod's avatar. I think it's just a glitch or something.


----------



## Panda

No, I'm using Firefox on an iMac.


----------



## Panda

http://mythicscribes.com/forums/avatars/steerpike.gif






http://mythicscribes.com/forums/avatars/philip-overby.gif





http://mythicscribes.com/forums/avatars/t-allen-smith.gif






A glitch, huh?


----------



## Garren Jacobsen

Panda said:


> http://mythicscribes.com/forums/avatars/steerpike.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://mythicscribes.com/forums/avatars/philip-overby.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://mythicscribes.com/forums/avatars/t-allen-smith.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A glitch, huh?



Honestly, when I see their avatars they're all different to me. Although, sometimes when   I use my personal mac laptop using Chrome I get some funky problems as well. That or really you shouldn't trust them today. They have something planned too.


----------



## Tom

I just walked in the door a few minutes ago, ducking under the cling wrap that my sister taped up. 

Nice try, sis. Maybe next year!


----------



## T.Allen.Smith

@ Panda,

Clear your cache. It happens to me sometimes too.


----------



## Tom

I don't think I'm going to trust anything on this site today. I will be suspicious of any and all new posts made before midnight.


----------



## Devor

Panda said:


> http://mythicscribes.com/forums/avatars/steerpike.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://mythicscribes.com/forums/avatars/philip-overby.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://mythicscribes.com/forums/avatars/t-allen-smith.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A glitch, huh?



Those look normal to me.


----------



## Panda

Cleared cache, and I still see kittens. You guys _are_ pulling my leg, right?


----------



## T.Allen.Smith

Panda said:


> Cleared cache, and I still see kittens. You guys are pulling my leg, right?


No. Looks normal to me too.  

Did you restart after clearing the cache?

If that doesn't work, I'll inform Black Dragon.


----------



## Tom

Did anyone notice the presence of a certain STEERPlKE today? He seems to be a new member. Not sure why, but that screenname sounds familiar...


----------



## Ireth

Tom Nimenai said:


> Did anyone notice the presence of a certain STEERPlKE today? He seems to be a new member. Not sure why, but that screenname sounds familiar...



I noticed that too. *suspicious side-eye*


----------



## T.Allen.Smith

Tom Nimenai said:


> Did anyone notice the presence of a certain STEERPlKE today? He seems to be a new member. Not sure why, but that screenname sounds familiar...


I did notice that. Was waiting to see what they had to say.


----------



## Devor

Tom Nimenai said:


> Did anyone notice the presence of a certain STEERPlKE today? He seems to be a new member. Not sure why, but that screenname sounds familiar...



Steerpike was locked out of his account when his computer got hacked.

He'll get it squared away soon I hope!


----------



## The Goblin

(...if a goblin pulls your leg, is he truly a goblin...)




*(What? No! I ain't touching nobody's leg.)
________V


















**__/\
**(That's because your hand is on my ass.)
*


----------



## Panda

Oh, hell. I tried Safari and then I took out my phone and tried Dolphin. It's kittens everywhere. You guys ARE pulling my leg. Well played.


----------



## Tom

Devor said:


> Steerpike was locked out of his account when his computer got hacked.
> 
> He'll get it squared away soon I hope!



Suuuuuuuure. *extreme side-eye*


----------



## Devor

Panda said:


> Oh, hell. I tried Safari and then I took out my phone and tried Dolphin. It's kittens everywhere. You guys ARE pulling my leg. Well played.



I promise you, nobody is pulling your leg.  Everybody here has their normal avatar.  Maybe it's a problem with the v.bulletin forum software?


----------



## Tom

Oh my God. How long have you guys been cooking this up?!


----------



## Panda

...and Devor just switched from his old avatar to the kitten and back again.


----------



## Devor

Panda said:


> ...and Devor just switched from his old avatar to the kitten and back again.



You're really stretching now.


----------



## Tom

Yeah, caught that.


----------



## Panda

If you can't beat 'em...


----------



## T.Allen.Smith

Panda said:


> If you can't beat 'em...


/steeplesfingers Excellent....Excellent!


----------



## Tom

*glances at own avatar* Now I have no idea how that happened.


----------



## Philster401

If you can't beat them...join them.


----------



## Ireth

All glory to Hypnocat!


----------



## The Goblin

Devor said:


> Steerpike was locked out of his account when his computer got hacked.
> 
> He'll get it squared away soon I hope!


(...the goblin suspects the redhead mod deleted the real feline overlord's account in order to have the highest reputation score...)



*(Uh... Chris? Pat? Lefty? WTF?)
__________V
*




*




*


----------



## T.Allen.Smith

Steerpike's master plan has finally come to fruition.  

End of Times official date: April 1st 2015  

Bring on the apocalypse!


----------



## Zelda of Hyrule

What is April Fool's Day? We don't have such a thing here in Hyrule. Greetings, nice people. I am Zelda, the King's daughter, warrior Princess and all that. If you see Ganondorf around, do not listen to his calls to join evil! You must remain loyal to all things good. Be strong! I came here to stop him.


----------



## Tom

Hey, lady. I don't care if you're Princess of Mordor. As long as you get rid of Ganondorf, I'm happy! By the way, I died in your introduction thread. You may need to call a mod to clean up all the entrails.


----------



## Conan

T.Allen.Smith said:


> Steerpike's master plan has finally come to fruition.
> 
> End of Times official date: April 1st 2015
> 
> Bring on the apocalypse!



Crom!



.....


----------



## Philster401

You know what is going to be amazing is someone looking back at this thread tomorrow and ask what in the world happened yesterday.

Also so many new members today I wonder how many will last.


----------



## Zelda of Hyrule

Take me to your Leader!


----------



## Tom

Today is the day we embrace our innate insanity! We are true to our inner selves for one day of the year! Is one day too much to ask, Master Phillip?!


----------



## Devor

Zelda of Hyrule said:


> Take me to your Leader!



In our times of need we have drawn comfort and solidarity by taking on the likeness of our great leader . . . however, amidst this confusion, I can no longer find our great cat overlord.


----------



## Panda

Philster401 said:


> You know what is going to be amazing is someone looking back at this thread tomorrow and ask what in the world happened yesterday.
> 
> Also so many new members today I wonder how many will last.



Tomorrow I'll change my avatar back from being a cat to being... another cat.


----------



## Zelda of Hyrule

Great Cat Overlord? I don't quite like the sound of this, Devor. Not too many years ago, there was a Cat Lord in Hyrule. It invaded our lands by means of endless cat armies. Then we sent the army to fight... I took command... the Cat Lord was so strong... We ran out of Healing Potion, Link forgot to bring the Master Sword! Everything was madness.

Let's hope we're not talking about the same _Cat Overlord_ here, otherwise I shall go ballistic.

Anyway, during my short time in your community I've heard many times the name _Black Dragon_ spoken with great admiration and respect. Just like the prophecy of my dream. I shall try to contact this mighty dragon of yours.

Zelda


----------



## The Goblin

Philster401 said:


> Also so many new members today I wonder how many will last.


(…the goblin has no idea what the philster is implying…)




*(The Philster knows too much.)
________ V

















*


----------



## Panda

Speaking of cats...

Guide Cat makes blind guy sit in neighbor's yard for two hours.


----------



## The Goblin

(…for those of you who are curious about this goblin, there was once a goblin on this site years ago, but this goblin is an impostor…)




*(Can you see the real me?)
________ V
















*


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Hope everyone had fun today. I mean, everyone except for that goblin I banned. Tee, hee.




*(Oh, but I'm still here, red.)
________V

















<(Yeah, so it's on! Like Donkey Kong!)
___||_________/\
__|_| _ (But guys… April Fool's Day is over.)
_|__|
(Oh. Then it's off. Like donkey cough.)*


----------



## Ireth

Wow, I must have missed a lot. When'd the Goblin get banned?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

He brought an army of 300 moblins to support Gannondorf, so I banned him. (And I was The Goblin if you didn't already know.)


----------



## Ireth

Ah, I didn't know that!


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

I tried to un-ban him by removing the infraction, but it turns out I'm not that powerful. I was able to remove the infraction, but because the ban was permanent, he remains banned.

The only mystery that remains is Conan. By Crom! Who was Conan?


----------



## Ireth

Legendary Sidekick said:


> The only mystery that remains is Conan. By Crom! Who was Conan?



The world may never know.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Cromdammit. I was afraid of that.


----------



## Garren Jacobsen

This explains my progression throughout the day.


----------



## Tom

Legendary Sidekick said:


> He brought an army of 300 moblins to support Gannondorf, so I banned him. (And I was The Goblin if you didn't already know.)



I knew it. I knew it! Your humor style was definitely showing through in The Goblin's posts.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

I figured people would catch on. Had I just impersonated the old goblin (...who posted like this...), I don't think anyone would have guessed. But once Devor and Sheila brought up the Gannon thing, I had already created my Goblin account. So I thought I'd add moblins to the sig. It turns out you can't add a sig until you've made several posts, so I had to paste the images. I also had to go back as my mod account to approve a new member's post with images.

At that point, I decided to give the moblins something to say just to make them worth the trouble. There are 32 moblin posts in all, counting the one in this thread where they decide "it's off like donkey cough." They're like snow flakes, except that they don't melt when you touch them.


----------



## Devor

Brian Scott Allen said:


> I don't trust you Devor. Not today. You won't trick me!





Brian Scott Allen said:


> This explains my progression throughout the day.



. . . . maybe you were right not to trust?

:angel:


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Tom Nimenai said:


> I knew it. I knew it! Your humor style was definitely showing through in The Goblin's posts.


By the way, this is a hell of a compliment. I'm still out of thanks bullets, but I owe you.


----------



## Panda

Overnight, my avatar has grown from a kitten to obese cat. And also apparently dyed her fur tortoise-shell.


----------



## Ireth

Hypnocat refuses to free Elphaba from its clutches. All glory to Hypnocat.


----------



## Panda

So what you're saying is that a black cat has a witch? 

Anyway, April Fool's Day is over, so you should switch your avatar ba--ALL GLORY TO HYPNOCAT!


----------



## T.Allen.Smith

Panda said:


> ...April Fool's Day is over...


For the record though, Panda.

You were my favorite gotcha on the forums.


----------



## Devor

T.Allen.Smith said:


> For the record though, Panda.
> 
> You were my favorite gotcha on the forums.



Mine too, until I got some frantic "People are dying on the forums!  You've got to make it stop!" messages from someone.


----------



## Panda

I'm glad my gullibility is entertaining. 

Wait, who died other than Tom?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Ha! Tricked again! Nah, I kid. I'm sure Devor really did get an email but Tom's probably the only death.

Anyway, in all the goofiness, I forgot to supply music for the Zelda/Gannon battle. Here it is anyway:


----------



## Devor

Aside from the cats, you could read this post as killing Brian Scott Allen.  I didn't mean it that far, but it sure read that way to me after it was posted, with all the blood on the sword.

The chat messages I got were so frantic I was worried it went too far.


----------



## Garren Jacobsen

Wait, I died?


----------



## Devor

Brian Scott Allen said:


> Wait, I died?



If I'm the only one I guess not then.


----------



## Tom

Panda said:


> Overnight, my avatar has grown from a kitten to obese cat. And also apparently dyed her fur tortoise-shell.



My fire mage rebelled against the Hypnocat at about seven last night, and took back his rightful place. And yeah, I totally wish I were my avatar in real life.


----------



## Panda

You wish your chest was on fire?


----------



## Tom

Yes. 

Actually, no. Ouch. I just want to be able to wield fire and rock that awesome swishy-bangs look. (My own hair is so thick and cowlicky that it would just stick up straight if I tried to wear it like that.)


----------



## Panda

Ah, ok. My avatar licks her butt and poops in a box, so I think I'd rather stay as I am.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

My avatar does that too. I just choose not to narrate those moments.


----------



## Panda

Oh god, now I can't unsee the fact that she's sticking her tongue out in that picture.


----------

